# Variations On A Theme



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just experimenting with a background I've not used before - a bit of kitchen roll. I think it looks pretty good and is a good contrast to the watch. I was lucky in that the light through my kitchen window was just right also









BTW both watches are modified Seiko 200m divers


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And the second watch


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Great pics Paul

Just love that second one

Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

I love the second one too.









I hope the kitchen towel wasn't used previously?
















Good improvisation Paulus.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Both great watches Paul....Looking good..









Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice pics of 2 cool watches,nice Paulus


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Paul, they are two great looking watches









All most as nice as my latest aquisition
















MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have sent you an email Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Got It Paul, sent you one back.

MIKE..


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Crackin' pics Paulus, If I had a choice I think I would go for the top one.

All the best

Derek


----------

